# Trying to recreate a childhood bike - serious request



## chbpe (Mar 7, 2012)

I think it was a Schwinn Hornet Deluxe possibly 1957 or 58 - midweight

It had a two tone electric green paint job with a two tone green / cream seat

Horn in the frame

2 speed Bendix coaster break

2 speed lever on the handle bars

Is there someone I can reach out to here in the Forum in helping me try to recreate this bike?

Thanks - 

chuck


----------



## snickle (Mar 7, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, the Hornet was a fat tire bike, if yours was a middleweight it must have been another model.
I have a 1958 Corvette middleweight i am selling. it has the three speed with the shifter on the bars etc. I'll post photos if you are interested. mine's blue but needs paint anyway.


----------



## chbpe (Mar 7, 2012)

snickle-


Close.

Mine had the spring shock and was a two speed.

This is all from memory ...

Thanks for your post.


chuck


----------



## chbpe (Mar 7, 2012)

37fleetwood -

I remember it was a middle weight.

Older catalogs I've found on line made it seem like it was a Schwinn Hornet Deluxe. Maybe not though (?)

It did have a bendix two speed hub / coaster brake and looked a lot like the pic posted by skickle just now. A headlight smaller light.

HELP!


chuck


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2012)

my bad, you're right! here's a page from the 1957 Schwinn catalog




here's a photo of mine, it's still a dated 1958 frame for you to start from.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll also consider parting this one it you are only interested in the year correct frame and maybe the wheels...


----------



## chbpe (Mar 8, 2012)

*recreate my childhood (bike)*

37fleetwood:

Sounds like a possibility...

Can you send me more details and pics?

I really also need a lot of help with sourcing, methods, knowledge, etc.!

Thanks -


chuck
chbpe@yahoo.com


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 8, 2012)

The manual 2 speeds are easy enough to find.  I think they were dealer added options. I love them myself.  I could be wrong but don't recall seing any bikes in Schwinn catalogues with a factory manual 2 speed.  The timeline is accurate for your bike though.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 9, 2012)

Two speed Bendix manuals were avaiable factory on Tigers, Corvettes and Jaguars among others.  Roger


----------



## chbpe (Mar 9, 2012)

*recreate my Schwinn Hornet Deluxe*

I found the correct image and it looks like the bike may have been a '59 (rack and seat looks right). Also Bendix 2 speed manual coaster seems right for that year.

All thoughts or suggestions welcomed!


----------



## chbpe (Apr 15, 2012)

*Follow up on my request for guidance or leads*

Thanks to those that responded!

Thought I would try one more time to get more for anyone.

 chuck


----------



## rlhender (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a very nice 59 Hornet, It is a middle weight,springer,tank and light. It has a coaster brake but I have a nice two speed that could be added. If your interested I can get more pictures.


----------



## chbpe (Apr 20, 2012)

*finding / recreating my childhood Schwinn*

rlhender:

Great.

Please reach out to me via the email address sent to you for our next steps and THANKS!

chuck


----------



## chbpe (Apr 26, 2012)

chbpe said:


> rlhender:
> 
> Great.
> 
> ...







Private messages not getting to you.

Please try me at chbpe@yahoo.com.

Ready to go to the next step!

Thanks - chuck


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 26, 2012)

*Thats my bike*



snickle said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 44927




This bike is a correct 1957 Hornet middleweight.  They switched from Ballooner to MW in 1955-56.

This bike has incorrect seat and light but those are relatively easy finds.  A matching paint Deluxe springer might be hard to find since it may have been an upgrade.

BTW this bike will be for sale at Memory Lane and Ann arbor this weekend.

$500 OBO.


----------



## chbpe (May 7, 2012)

No direct contact from either sellers as yet. Private messages not going out apparently.

rlhender with a bendix two speed hub is a real close match!

This buyer is ready to purchase and then restore.

Please restart the thread or contact me at chbpe@yahoo.com.


chuck


----------



## how (May 7, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Hi, the Hornet was a fat tire bike, if yours was a middleweight it must have been another model.
> I have a 1958 Corvette middleweight i am selling. it has the three speed with the shifter on the bars etc. I'll post photos if you are interested. mine's blue but needs paint anyway.




wrong it came middleweight for a fews years,,I had one when I was 11 years old,,,I saw one exactly like it last year.


----------



## chbpe (May 28, 2012)

Are there any legit leads I can use?


----------



## chbpe (Jul 8, 2012)

Pleaser close this thread on this board.

I give up.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 8, 2012)

Why are you giving up?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 8, 2012)

*so im in suspense...*

did you get your bike??


----------



## chbpe (Sep 1, 2012)

*trying to find childhood bike*

claimed bike in string was what I was looking for but rlhender cut off dialog in mid stream back then in early summer.

nothing else has been found.


----------

